# Umgang mit RAW Dateien



## heiko-rech (6. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mal begonnen mit dem RAW Bildformat zu arbeiten. Das ist alles schön und gut, aber das Handling ist im ersten Moment doch recht umständlich. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tips für mich.

Zunächst einmal stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass Windows7 für die RAW Dateien keine Vorschau hat. Wenn mein 1GB Chip also voll ist, habe ich ca 150 Dateien und muss jede mit Photoshop Elements öffnen um zu entscheiden, welche Fotos isch bearbeiten will und welche nicht. Das kann es ja irgendwie nicht sein. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit Windows eine Vorschau für RAW zu spendieren?

Momentan improvisiere ich noch mit dem Organizer von Photoshop Elements um mit den RAW Dateien zu hantieren. Aber da ich mich in das Programm noch einarbeite, läuft das auch noch nicht so ganz rund. Auch hier wäre ich für Tips dankbar.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Conny (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

Hallo Heiko,

da wird es auch keine Abhilfe geben. Wie der Name schon sagt sind RAW Rohdaten einer beliebigen Kamera. Mit PSE hast Du schon ein excellentes Hilfsmittel an der Hand.
Wie ist den Dein Workflow?


----------



## klaus e (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

n'Abend Heiko,
mit welcher Marke fotografierst du?
Für Nikon SLRs gibt es beispielsweise Nikon Transfer und Nikon View. Da kann man schon ganz schön selektieren, gruppieren und natürlich reinschauen, bevor der Photoshop in Aktion tritt.
Trotzdem habe ich meine Knipse so eingestellt, das neben dem RAW-Format auch ein JPG-Bild gespeichert wird. Da kann man dann die JPGs durchsehen und anhand der Bildnummer gegebenfalls auch den RAW-Ausschuss ins digitale Off schicken. Das mache ich besonders, wenn ich unterwegs bin und am Abend die Ausbeute des Tages selektiert werden muss.


----------



## ron (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

Hallo Heiko, 

wenn du mit Canon fotografierst und du die Kamera neu bekommen hast, müsstest du eigentlich Canon Zoom Browser bekommen haben. Da gibt es keine Probleme. Aber auch ohne Zoom Browser kannst du die Bilder in EOS Utility (wenn du EOS hast natürlich) anschauen und auswählen welche du runterladen willst.

Aber die Conny hat es schon gesagt: erzähle doch mal mehr wie du arbeitest.

Ich selbst habe Adobe Lightroom und bin sehr begeistert. Photoshop benutze ich nur noch, wenn ich etwas mit Schichten machen muss. Z:B: Überschriften ins Bild, wenn ich den Bilder einen Rahmen verpassen will, oder die Auflösung ändern möchte.

Das fantastische med Lightroom ist nicht nur die vielleicht unübertroffene Bildbearbeitung, aber auch die Datenbankfunktion. (Stichwortvergabe).

LG

Ron


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fuji FinepixS5000.Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich mir was neues gönnen, aber in dieser Geräteklasse bleiben. DSLR ist mir momentan einfach zu heftig (auch zu kostspielig)

Ich habe mir nun diese Codecs installiert:
http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/support/?ver=1.50

Damit zeigt der Windows Explorer schon die RAF Dateien an. Das ist schn mal ein Fortschritt.

Zu PSE bin ich über Strato gekommen. Da gibt es die 6er Version zum Paket dazu. Ich finde das Programm sehr gut, bisher habe ich mit Gimp gearbeitet. Ich werde mir wohl demnächst ein Update auf Verison 8 von PSE kaufen. Für das was ich mache reichen die Funktionen vollkommen aus. 

Momentan will ich einfach mal ein wenig Ordnung in den Bildbestand der letzten Jahre bringen und mir eine strukturierte Arbeitsweise aneignen. 

Einen echten Workflow habe ich nicht, daher wäre ich für Tips und Anregungen diesbezüglich sehr dankbar. Wie ich schon schrieb möchte ich mich auch in den Organizer, der bei PSE dabei ist einarbeiten. 

Nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe scheint es sinnvoll, neben dem RAF Format die Bilder auch noch im JPG Format zu speichern.  

Ich möchte nun im ersten Schritt die Bilder der letzten Jahre sichten, sortieren und im Stapel umbenennen. Dann mit PSE Kataloge und Alben erstellen, Tags vergeben etc.

Dann brauche ich noch eine gute Backup-Strategie. Als Backup Medien stehen mr eine 1TB USB Platte, eine 40GB USB Platte und 3GB Onlinespeicher bei Strato zur Verfügung. Daneben noch USB Stick und DVD Brenner.

Ich bin kein passieonierter Hobbyfotograf, möchte aber die Möglichkeiten, die mir zur Verfügung stehen nutzen und nicht einfach nur drauf los knipsen. 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Anregungen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Conny (7. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

Hallo Heiko,

das ist so eine Wissenschaft für sich, das Archivieren!
Ich bleibe auf der Adobe Ebene.
Ich hole die Bilder mit der Bridge bzw. Downloader von CS4 von der Karte, die ich direkt in den PC einlegen kann. In einem Arbeitsgang werden die Bilder in DNG umgewandelt, im Modus YYYYMMDD + Nummer umbenannt und auf 2 externe USB Platten gespeichert. Das erste Sortieren erfolgt in der Bridge in 3 Ablagen: 5 Sterne, dürfen bleiben, werden gelöscht. Dann wird dieser Haufen gleich gelöscht.
Im 2. Schritt verteile ich die Bilder in PSE auf verschiedene Kataloge: Garter, Gartenteich, Architektur, HDR, Table Top, etc. In diesem Schritt staple ich so eit wie es geht und vertage. In jedem Katalog habe ich die die gleichen Tags,
Auf den externen Platten gibt es eine Baumstruktur nach Jahren, Monaten und Tagen. Das Langzeitarchivieren werde ich über USB Platten machen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

[OT]





Conny schrieb:


> Table Top


 -  kann ich denn da mal was sehen dürfen? [/OT]


----------



## Conny (7. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

Gern: 


 
 oder denkst Du eher an sowas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit RAW Dateien*

eigentlich an sowas

Tabletop-Fotografie

sehr schönes Bild


----------

